# Please help identify ship with 'V' on funnel



## ribvanw43 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello,
My father served on convoys to New York, Buenos Aires, Capetown and Malta during WW2. I found the attached among my mother's possessions (she died recently). He talked about the UK ports of Avonmouth, Liverpool and Glasgow.
The only ships I can recall him mentioning were the 'Darro' and the '? Bay'.
I am guessing the photo may be of a vessel he served on. Can anyone give me guidance as to the ship or the shipping line?

Thanks in advance
Bob


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Darro (1943) Royal Mail Lines...........though this does not conform to the "V" description.

A look through Google with this information should provide you with lots of details.

The ** Bay may be one of Bibby Line's vessels.

I hope this helps.

S2182.


----------



## ribvanw43 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks,
Just got back from eating and realised that I didn't upload my photo. Doh!
I've been 'googling' all afternoon and dismissed the Darro (which has higher superstructure and longer accommodation) as the subject of the photo. I could easily be mistaken?

Sorry about my mess up!

Bob


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

ribvanw43 said:


> Hello,
> My father served on convoys to New York, Buenos Aires, Capetown and Malta during WW2. I found the attached among my mother's possessions (she died recently). He talked about the UK ports of Avonmouth, Liverpool and Glasgow.
> The only ships I can recall him mentioning were the 'Darro' and the '? Bay'.
> I am guessing the photo may be of a vessel he served on. Can anyone give me guidance as to the ship or the shipping line?
> ...


Hi Bob, Wartime Bay boats would include the famous Jervis Bay which bravely battled and lost with the Scharnhost (?) and sister ships which survived WW2 the Moreton Bay and Esperance Bay of Shaw Savill which plodded on during fifties. Darro was Royal Mail boat. and usual peacetime run would be South America. Dont recognise the V funnel, maybe foreign flag ? Stuart H


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Bob,
The ship in photo is Eros or Erin -prewar 'banana boats' owned by Standard Fruit Co.
I sailed in Erin in 1949 and she was then named Manistee and owned by 
Elders and Fyffes Co
Regards,
Stan


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Bob,
A correction -I was in Erin during 1948..
I also sailed in Largs Bay a passenger ship of Shaw Savill and Albion Co.
When I was in her during 1943 she was a troopship and took part in the 
North Africa campaign and Sicily invasion..
Have you any dates for the ships you have mentioned?
Stan


----------



## ribvanw43 (Aug 14, 2011)

What a great website! Thanks to you all for your insights!

My memory has been triggered by your help. My father's ships included the Darro, Esperance Bay and the Highland Brigade.

The Eros/Erin photo remains a mystery as I don't recall him mentioning either of them but I have lots of paperwork to filter yet.

Your guidance is much appreciated. Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## ribvanw43 (Aug 14, 2011)

Stan,

I have my father's NUS card (Catering department). He joined up as an acting cook on 1 March 1944 after completing his apprenticeship as a bricklayer. I now recall him talking about going to Port Said but so far I have no specific dates. I'll keep looking!

Bob


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

ribvanw43 said:


> Stan,
> 
> I have my father's NUS card (Catering department). He joined up as an acting cook on 1 March 1944 after completing his apprenticeship as a bricklayer.
> 
> Bob


I wonder if he was the original of the MN nickname for the position on board that carried the official title "Second Cook/Baker", but was often referred to as 2nd Cook & bricklayer. (Jester)


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

ribvanw43 said:


> Stan,
> 
> I have my father's NUS card (Catering department). He joined up as an acting cook on 1 March 1944 after completing his apprenticeship as a bricklayer. I now recall him talking about going to Port Said but so far I have no specific dates. I'll keep looking!
> 
> Bob


That's interesting as most of the bread baked on ships you could have built a house with.


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

*Darro*

Hi Bob
We were rescued by the Darro after having been torpedoed in the Indian Ocean Jan 1944 but I believe your father was on her at a later date

Ivor


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Bob,
It is possible that your father's first ship was Esperance Bay.
She sailed from Liverpool on 1st March 1944 -went to New York
and returned to Avonmouth 9th April 1944.
She then made five more round trips from UK for New York 
up to end of 1944...
Darro was in Australia in March 1944..
Stan


----------



## ribvanw43 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ron and Nick,
At least his shipmates only had to put up with his cooking for the duration - some of us had many more years of it!
It seems they also trusted him to fire a gun.
Cooking and gunnery - I can't think of two less appropriate activities for him.
I can assure you that he was a much better bricklayer than cook.

Bob


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Bob,

You can't imagine how much stick your Dad would have had to put up with on board when the news got around that he had served an apprenticeship as a bricklayer. I don't know where the nickname originated or how long it has been in use but it was very widespread and I would think it was in use long before he went to sea.

Hope you can trace the ship's name. Good luck.


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

*Big Blue V on the funnel
Sitmar Line*
I came to Australia on MV Fairsea Sitmar Line

http://www.yalumba.co.uk/Framesets/Sitmar Line.htm


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

As stated above, Sitmar had a V on the funnel, as I believe did other ships owned by the Vlasov group/family.


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> As stated above, Sitmar had a V on the funnel, as I believe did other ships owned by the Vlasov group/family.


The Sitmar Line (Sitmar = Società Italiana Trasporti Marittimi) was formed by Russian émigré Alexandre Vlasov. Sitmar ships all carried a "V" for Vlasov on their funnels. Vlasov operated cargo ships under various flags (including Greek, Italian and British) before and during the war.

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Sitmar.html


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Standard Fruit were known as the "Vaccaro Line", hence "V" on funnel.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

jimmyc said:


> The Sitmar Line (Sitmar = Società Italiana Trasporti Marittimi) was formed by Russian émigré Alexandre Vlasov. Sitmar ships all carried a "V" for Vlasov on their funnels. Vlasov operated cargo ships under various flags (including Greek, Italian and British) before and during the war.
> 
> http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Sitmar.html


When the Vlasov heirs sold Sitmar to P & O in 1988, the senior managers of the company, with outside investors, set up a ship management company which initially managed ships owned by the Vlasov Trust. This company is V Ships which has since expanded into the largest ship management company in the business. The "V" sails on!!


----------



## ribvanw43 (Aug 14, 2011)

Gents,

Thanks to you all for your many inputs. On balance, I think the V is for Vaccaro and the ship is the Erin because:-
Standard Fruit Company (now Dole Food Company) was established in the United States in 1924 by the Vaccaro Brothers. 
Erin (& Eros) sailed as banana boats for Standard Fruit. [I have confirmation of my father sailing on Erin]

As to my father's exploits, Ray has led me to a goldmine and I have applied for Dad's 'pouch' from the National Archive. So far, I have confirmation of the following in 1944 (The table didn't lay out, so the info is now in blocks per round trip). I have assumed the crew stayed with their ship for the round trip?:-

Ship (Convoy Out) 
Depart 
Arrive 
Rtn Cnvy 
Return

Highland Brigade 
6/3-Avonmouth 
25/3-NYC 
? 
?

Esperance Bay 
18/9-Avonmouth 
3/10-NYC 
CU43-14/10 
25/10-Liverpool

Erin (ON273) 
18/12-Avonmouth 
5/1-NYC 
HX332-13/1 
Glasgow


I'll post an update as soon as possible
If a round trip to NYC took 5-6 weeks, I can begin to see where the gaps may heve led him.
Thanks to all
Bob


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

SS Erin
http://www.greatships.net/scans/CA-ER01.jpg


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

(Jester)Ummm..I was just pondering over yor fathers appointment as 2nd Cook & Baker. As a gunner he would have access to many Rock Cakes and as such would have an endless supply of ammo....(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## ribvanw43 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their inputs. I have now received Dad's 'pouch' from Kew. Regrettably it didn't add to the knowledge you had already given me, but it was worth a try! I now have to do a bit more detective work to fill in his missing convoys - a job for when the evenings are much darker.

Thanks again
Bob


----------



## christopherviner3 (Oct 25, 2021)

ribvanw43 said:


> Hello,
> My father served on convoys to New York, Buenos Aires, Capetown and Malta during WW2. I found the attached among my mother's possessions (she died recently). He talked about the UK ports of Avonmouth, Liverpool and Glasgow.
> The only ships I can recall him mentioning were the 'Darro' and the '? Bay'.
> I am guessing the photo may be of a vessel he served on. Can anyone give me guidance as to the ship or the shipping line?
> ...


Hello Bob , you may be interested in a postcard for sale on E Bay that is listed as a ship on the dorset coast . This has a black funnel with a very large white V on it . Go to " postcards dorset " and you should find it .
Chris


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

christopherviner3 said:


> Hello Bob , you may be interested in a postcard for sale on E Bay that is listed as a ship on the dorset coast . This has a black funnel with a very large white V on it . Go to " postcards dorset " and you should find it .
> Chris


Welcome aboard Chris.
you might like to note that the thread is now 10 years old…

The ship that you found is the DORSET COAST, a Coast Line ship. 


https://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/Images/ImagesC/COAST019.jpg


----------

